# RNS-E Retrofit



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am very happy, because i bought these days a RNS-E unit. I have read some posts in the forum, of some ppl that they have retrofit. However i couldnt find enough details of the installation and any adapters, cables that may be needed. I now that for the A3 adapter is needed but i dont know if this is the same for tt. Currently i have the concert unit.

So any guidance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

have a look here, courtesy of mark

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... 0RNS-E.pdf


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My only concern is that the unit used was from an A4 and not the RSN-E for TT, so maybe some of the steps are not applicable or different. Am not sure whether i have to do that modifcation with the pins in the connector. Anyhow, i will do some research. Bytheway, where the gps antenna is placed?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,

RNS is the same, regardless of the car.
Pin only need moving IF you have BOSE.
If you have GSM you don't 'need' an areal - you can use an extender cable and connect to the shark fin. Else put it anywhere under the dash.

Only other thing is you 'should' check all the setting as you don't know what is was coded for previously.
You can do it yourself via vagcom.

I've done a few of these now and its only a 15min job and like you say - looks and works fantastic.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> RNS is the same, regardless of the car.
> Pin only need moving IF you have BOSE.
> ...


Tosh,

I retro fitted a RNS-E. Agree it is a brillant piece of kit. I have the seperate gps attena but I am intrigued by your comments above about an extender cable? What is it and how do I go about getting one?

Thanks,

Declan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi - the shark is the same regardless of what options you have fitted. So if you have a car with GSM you can simply run a cable from the fin to the head.

Red is GSM, Blue Satnav.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Hi - the shark is the same regardless of what options you have fitted. So if you have a car with GSM you can simply run a cable from the fin to the head.
> 
> Red is GSM, Blue Satnav.


Where can I get a cable and how easy is it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi or vagparts would do it.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Audi or vagparts would do it.


Vagparts have been a victim of the recent financial crisis. They are currently in receivorship.

Any other websites that I can get the cable from


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

The gps extended cable can be found in kufatec. Look also this:

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_info ... A3-8P.html (the same part i think is for the tt also)

So for the onwers of the roadster model (that a roof antenna cannot be physically fitted), what's the solutions? under the dash? Do you know where audi (by factory) places the antenna on ttr?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Hi - the shark is the same regardless of what options you have fitted. So if you have a car with GSM you can simply run a cable from the fin to the head.
> 
> Red is GSM, Blue Satnav.


Checked my shark fin this morning. Only one cable from the bottom for the gsm. No other cable. Did a bit of research and it turns out that Audi only fit a single cable fin for gsm enabled cars and a duplex fin for cars with gsm and nav from the factory. Interestingly, they fit a duplex fin for all cars heading stateside


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Hi,
> 
> RNS is the same, regardless of the car.
> Pin only need moving IF you have BOSE.
> ...


I haven't undestand why vag-com checking is needed. Do i use vag-com for the car to recongize the new unit, or to enter car characteristics into the unit? If it is the 2nd case, do u think that is better to check the setting of the currently installed concert unit, and enter the same into the rns-e? Sorry for my bad english, i hope u can understand what i want to say.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unit and car need to match. When you code the car it changes the coding in the unit - so they are one in the same.
Without changing the coding you might have problems. ie you have GSM, but the RNS does know about it, else the unit thinks you are on different sizes tyres and the nav is not as accurate as it could be.

Also if you have the wrong sound coding it doesn't sound very good. ie BOSE on a none BOSE unit, or the other way around.
BOSE also disables some of the menus in the head.

Dealer can do it if need be - alternately if you tell me what options you have i can tell you the coding and you can check the unit against this.


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Tosh,

Now i think i undestand whats going on, i checked also some other sites about vag-codes and rns-e.

First, I must buy the hex-can-usb cable (damm expensive) and check the codes already installed to my car. I will order it tomorrow hope will be delivered soon. Before doing anything i will come back to the topic to ensure coding is ok.


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi again,

I just ordered the VCDS cable (HEX+CAN-USB) directly from Ross-Tech (quite expensive: 416$ including delivery + any custom duties). While waiting for the interface to arrive, am searching on internet about the best place to fit the gps antenna. Most ppl put it under the instrument cluster or in the glovebox (both give approx. 6-8 satelites). What do u think is better? What is better in terms of easier installation? I believe that i will have easier access to the glovebox in order to pass the gps cable from the unit.

So any instructions on how to remore the glovebox? I have read some instructions for audi a3 (8p), is that the same for the tt?

Cheers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Glove box just has 3 at the top, 3 at the bottom and one in the center.
Mines in the glovebox, can't comment on the 'best as i assume they will be the same regardless of which side of the car its placed.

If you remove the airbag cable and turn on the ignition you will get an airbag fault - np if you have the cable. Don't forget to download the software from the website too.
'


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah i have dowloaded the software, and i am aware of the vag-codes that need to be checked! Ok, i will put the antenna on glovebox. Thanks tosh!


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Glove box just has 3 at the top, 3 at the bottom and one in the center.
> Mines in the glovebox, can't comment on the 'best as i assume they will be the same regardless of which side of the car its placed.
> 
> If you remove the airbag cable and turn on the ignition you will get an airbag fault - np if you have the cable. Don't forget to download the software from the website too.
> '


I noticed that there 3 hexagonical bolts (8mm each) on the top, 2 on the bottom (where is the 3rd one?). Do you know also where is the bolt on the center? Do i have to remove the plastic cover on the side on the door? Thanx.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Might only be 2 at the bottom.
Center one is in the glove box. open it and you will see it on the right hand side. See below (under light)


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

WoW am impressed! I just looked in ETKA catalogue, and according to the illustration and the description only 5 bolts are installed. I checked my car also and that bolt on the center is not pressent (there is no hole also)

Bytheway, this surrounding plastic cover (base) that u have in your ipod connection (on etka catalogue refered us: self/stowage compartment), do i need it?, or i just put the unit in without it?


----------



## syncros (Feb 12, 2006)

isn't there any problem with the antenna booster/amplifier when you upgrade from a concert to the RNS-E?
i thought there are different ones depending on which radio/navigation you bought with the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChillOut said:


> WoW am impressed! I just looked in ETKA catalogue, and according to the illustration and the description only 5 bolts are installed. I checked my car also and that bolt on the center is not pressent (there is no hole also)
> 
> Bytheway, this surrounding plastic cover (base) that u have in your ipod connection (on etka catalogue refered us: self/stowage compartment), do i need it?, or i just put the unit in without it?


Thats fitted when you dont have the ipod or usb option.



syncros said:


> isn't there any problem with the antenna booster/amplifier when you upgrade from a concert to the RNS-E?
> i thought there are different ones depending on which radio/navigation you bought with the car.


You will get a ZF error in the system, but it makes no difference.
if you want to correct it you can with one of these. Or you could replace the orginal with the nav one - not checked this out yet!


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello guys!

I finally managed to successfully retrofit my rns-e and a cd-changer. I really couldnt imagine how much difference whould the colour screen could make on the interior, am really happy with the result!

But i have a little problem, even if everything (music, navigation, cd-changer) seems to work fine, the log file from VCDS seems to have a different opinion.

Saturday,14,February,2009,18:34:53:33374
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Data version: 20090111

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 04 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 56

VIN: TRUZZZ8J381007728 Mileage: 4590km/2852miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Not registered 0011
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 N HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G5FND0FH
Coding: 0113000318070060
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AF HW: 8J0 820 043 AF
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0080 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001042094
Coding: 1573124
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007227823
Coding: 01040E8280141C00471800001800000000095E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: 8J1 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H07 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -s Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K001GLN4 
Coding: 0011635
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0002011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 E HW: 8J0 920 930 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: 2245G001003948
Coding: 0004128
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K075308151
Coding: E9801F261002025100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:45:06

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 E HW: 8J0 920 930 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: AUX7Z0G5FND0FH
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H15 0650 
Revision: 05S Serial number: AUZBZ7H4471314
Coding: 0600117
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

4 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:46:46

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 4380 km
Count: 2501
Clock: 12:46

00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:48:17

00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:48:17

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 134
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:47:26

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8Jx-959-801-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 8J1 909 143 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.157 H08 1903 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H10 0080 
Coding: 9890300241182D098505488AD673
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 B HW: 8J0 035 223 B
Component: J525 Amp Std H03 0120 
Revision: 00H03001 Serial number: 93802002556006
Coding: 0106136
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8Jx-959-802-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H15 0650 
Revision: 05S Serial number: AUZBZ7H4471314
Coding: 0600117
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

4 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:46:46

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 4380 km
Count: 2501
Clock: 12:46

00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:48:17

00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:48:17

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 134
Mileage: 4382 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.01.25
Time: 12:47:26

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

So, what do you think is the problem, and what should i do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

37 and 56 are normal unless you fit the ZF aerial shown above.
Do you have BOSE? or Std?

Whats the code you've used for the head unit? I'll check it.
id also remove the chassis number.


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Tosh!

Code used: 0600117

I have standard non-bose speakers, no telephone, no bluetooth, just the cd changer. I haven't installed any antenna (besides the GPS that is placed above the glovebox and the already existed radio antenna).

The problem, is that even am trying to clear the codes, then these appear again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChillOut said:


> Code used: 0600117


0 - all are 0.
6 - TT
0 - Speaker Monitoring inactive
4 - Audi TT (8J) 
1 - Telephone not installed
1 - Tuner not installed - depends on year, but try 5 Analog Input (AUX) installed 
7 - CD-Changer and Multi-Function Steering Wheel installed 

This should correct all but the ZF messages.

0604157

K


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks again Tosh!!!!

I tried the new code, and its working perfect! I have also done smthg extra, i added the navigation (37) on the installation list on module 19 (CAN).

So, this is the new log:

(Although on the detailed analysis no faults are found, on the summary table still reads the error 0010, thats weird.... but i believe its fine. Do you think i will have warranty void issues, in case these errors are detected by the dealer?)

Sunday,15,February,2009,13:56:46:33374
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Data version: 20090111

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 04 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 56

VIN: TRUZZZ8J381007728 Mileage: 4590km/2852miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 N HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G5FND0FH
Coding: 0113000318070060
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AF HW: 8J0 820 043 AF
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0080 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001042094
Coding: 1573124
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007227823
Coding: 01040E8280141C00471800001800000000095E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: 8J1 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H07 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -s Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K001GLN4 
Coding: 0011635
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0002011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 E HW: 8J0 920 930 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: 2245G001003948
Coding: 0004128
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K075308151
Coding: E9801F265002025100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 930 E HW: 8J0 920 930 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: AUX7Z0G5FND0FH
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0110 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H15 0650 
Revision: 05S Serial number: AUZBZ7H4471314
Coding: 0604157
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8Jx-959-801-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 8J1 909 143 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.157 H08 1903 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H10 0080 
Coding: 9890300241182D098505488AD673
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 B HW: 8J0 035 223 B
Component: J525 Amp Std H03 0120 
Revision: 00H03001 Serial number: 93802002556006
Coding: 0106136
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8Jx-959-802-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 M HW: 8J0 035 192 M
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H15 0650 
Revision: 05S Serial number: AUZBZ7H4471314
Coding: 0604157
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

